# Newest Shop on Lake St. Clair stocking up for spring



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sportsmen's Direct
36072 Jefferson Ave
Harrison Twp, MI 48045

We got so much positive feed back from our winter addition of the store opening I decided to keep everyone abreast on how the store is coming getting stocked up for the soft water season.So lets start out with a few things from the bass side of the coin. We are expecting more walleye jigging tackle in this week. We do have Fin-s Minnows and Wyandotte worms in stock already also.(In fact I just placed another order this morning for more Fin-S Minnow.)

We got some of our Strike King Cranks in which includes some hard to get special run colors.









This is one of those said colors.










Cruncher Tubes and Garneau Products are in.








We have every color of the The Bed Bug in stock and on our website.


----------



## Steelheadfred08 (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the name, location and hours of the new shop???


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Steelheadfred08 said:


> What's the name, location and hours of the new shop???


 http://www.sportsmensdirect.com/home/retail.php


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

I have been a member or pro staff for sportsmens direct for several years now. I appreciate all the bass tackle. I will be ordering or stopping by when I prefish LSC. The selection is always specialized and and geared towrds SE MI waters. Those soft baits look great and the Jack It cranks are georgous. Keep up good work in finding these little gems that dont seem to get in the inventory or on the shelves of other shops large and small.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Also if your in the Market for a new boat for fishing the river stop on by and take a look. Here is a few we have in stock right now.

PK Classic 156 SC- $12,900









Outlander 186 SC- $19,990


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be in the area and will stop by and see what I can buy.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

gunner7848 said:


> I'll be in the area and will stop by and see what I can buy.


Sounds good TJ it would be nice to put a face with the name finally.


----------



## just afew (Jan 19, 2012)

Cant wait to see what you got in store for summer, the winter stuff was great, plastics, jigs, spoons, moonshine, raps, and that was on a short short ice run. Good tips by the staff and all with a smile you just don't get that at to many places anymore. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I stopped in on Sunday to say hi and wish you guys good luck. I know you guys are in the process of stocking up for the spring but the few crawler harnesses you had on display looked good. See ya in a couple weeks when you get a few more in. I'm always interested in picking up some new harnesses and perch rigs.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Great place! I was in there on sunday and picked up som jigs and the last pack of blue ice ! Every time I stop in the tackle keeps growing!


"Stinkfinger"


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

are you guys gonna have any stickbaits like bombers,challengers thundersicks


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Tracker Targa said:


> are you guys gonna have any stickbaits like bombers,challengers thundersicks


Here are the stick baits I have in right now. I have Rapala's on the way. Bombers will come a little later if beget enough people that come in for them. But if you need anything and we don't have it let me know I do offer special orders.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We are building up a great selection of Zoom Super Flukes.We have some colors that I think some of you guys may have never seen before. These are Special run colors. With the flukes we also have plenty Zoom Finesse worms also.Notice the Fluke right in the center of the pic.









We also reworked the panfish plastics area a little bit. We are planing on keeping all of this out for you guys year round. Everything on this section catches fish year round. There has been a few addition to it already and few more on the way that will be added in here shortly.The PanSlammer is the newest thing to be added in there and that thing is sweet. It's great for drop shooting perching and panfish and on a jig head it is sweet due to it's floating tail.









Also for you spinnerbait guys we have a tunable titanium Spinnerbait this is something you have to see with your own eyes these things are out of this world cool.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Also Just a reminder for you guys with boats we do have an area where you can park them when you come on by to see us. Please don't block the driveways down the side of the building that is someones driveway and is also the access for the people using the Marina behind us.(Red Area is boat parking)


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

U beat me to it I stooed by Monday morning. For a pack of blue ice. 
Picked up a dozen jigs Shane dot worms an a few stingers. Nice place well be stopping by this again.

Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

sjk984 said:


> U beat me to it I stooed by Monday morning. For a pack of blue ice.
> Picked up a dozen jigs Shane dot worms an a few stingers. Nice place well be stopping by this again.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Guys I placed a another Fin-S Minnow order this morning. So we should have two orders of them coming in by the end of this week for you guys. We will keep a steady flow of them coming in as long as there is stock out there to get.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Justin... do you guys carry the 3.25" Pulse R Paddle Tail jigs by B fish n tackle co? I would much rather by them locally, then ordering more online.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

RippinLipp said:


> Hey Justin... do you guys carry the 3.25" Pulse R Paddle Tail jigs by B fish n tackle co? I would much rather by them locally, then ordering more online..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Shoot me a p m on that 1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well yesterday we got our 1st round of orders from Rapala, Sufix, and VMC. We now have Sufix 832 in stock along with the brand new castable fluorocarbon from them.

We also got some of the icast award winning spin-shot hooks in.


















Strike King SpinnerBaits.









This is for you handliners we got a few raps in for you guys.Also notice the suspend dots and strips.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Also just a heads up. I am going to be placing a special order for a few St.Croix rods here soon.If anyone is wanting a rod or two from them stop on in and I will order them for you. I will need a deposit on the rods before I can order them for you.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well we just got reloaded on Fin-s Minnow and we also got these hot new worms in from them also. If you come in ask to see it in the tank.They're crazy cool.Also check out those custom jigs below them ,they just came in today also more pics of those to come.

YES WE HAVE ICE BLUE!!!!!

















Here is some pics of a few of the colors we are getting done. We have 5 more colors coming. These jigs have a wire lure keeper instead of the large lead collar so no more ripping your worms when you try to put them on.

Before being lighted up by a UV light.
(colors top left going down and to the right. Pink Anti-freeze W/red glitter,De-Icer W/ Red Flake, Green Anti-Freeze w/ green glitter, Super Glow Dirty Snow,June Bug, Super Glow Fire-tiger,Monkey Puke Glow)










After being hit by a UV Charging light.You got to see how these things glow in person they are sweet!









We have 5 more colors coming in soon and these are out totally custom colors.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I forgot to take a pic of them before I left today but we also got in a bunch of custom painted blades for you walleye guys. There has already been people in picking them over before I even got them on the shelf. More colors and brands are due in soon. I also should have about 30 different bead colors in by the end of the week, all 6mm.


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

BrokenWing said:


> PM sent


PM sent back your way.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

From where are you getting your blades and beads?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

O we are going to be carrying a few different brands of blades. Mostly Michigan guys and we might have a company or two from that other state that starts with a W.lol

Beads should be here this week, all 30 colors.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

_(this is a Message from Ice Hopper)_
One of our big goals for this spring, was to bring all of you die hard, Detroit River jig fishermen, some innovative products with improved fishability. Like our growing soft plastic selection, we are confident these two jigs will do just that. 

Some of you guys already know that we started carrying the Detroit Custom Tackle RJT walleye jig last year. The jig itself was identical to our existing line up of EyeCandy sickle hook jigs, except for the eye's and color patterns. It was a perfect fit for our product line up, as I was already a big believer in the Matzuo Sickle hook's wide gap, unique fish holding geometry and its low hook set force. So supporting another local manufacturer made perfect sense.

This year the supply of the original RJT will be extremely limited. So we took actions to ensure that you would have a steady supply of this proven, great style walleye jig in many of the popular local colors. 

We are calling our new jig the iSickle. It the same style jig as the original RJT and is also still made here in the Detroit area. But you will find some differences. Our iSickle jigs will sport a unique, baked-on rock hard finish with some being highlighted with our super glow or "Atomic Glow" in color finishes. These colors will surprise you, as you wouldn't expect them to glow, but they do. And they will catch fish! 

iSickle


But that's NOT all. Last year we started searching for a jig that was better suited for presenting worms and other delicate plastics to deep-water, river-fish. What we came up with is called the iSlammer. 

The iSlammer has a unique hydrodynamic shape and integrated wire plastic keeper, that can be bent into a little "u" to hold your plastic or left in its original straight orientation. It's entirely up to you. The iSlammer was designed to track true in current, make a big loud THUMP on the bottom, and allow you to slide your worm on the shank without splitting tearing it.

Because of its shape, many of you will find that you can downsize your weight and fish one size lighter jig in many applications. We are offering this jig in 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4 oz . This jig is the perfect complement for all soft plastic offerings. And of course, it comes with the same great finishes as our iSickle jig!

iSlammer Jigs


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We just got these in also check them out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQotkYqKKMM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Guys I am doing a order on some St. Croix for a few guys on Monday it looks like. If anyone is wanting some order let me know I can include them in with their order.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a heads up guys on this. We are adjusting our hours for a little bit since we jumped forward an hour.

New store hours, effective Sat. March 17th Sportsmen's Direct Store hours will be as follows: 

Monday-Friday
7:00 a.m.- 7:00 p.m.

Saturday
6:30 a.m.- 6:00 p.m.

Sunday:
6:30 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.


----------



## Ice Hopper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hopefully these hours will help some of you guys make in after work, but still open early enough for you to get bait and make it to the River before 1st light.

We'll adjust our times to meet our customers needs...

The eye's are starting to really pop! this forecast is crazy warm. Hope the fish don't get spoiled...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We got some more Walleye Tackle in the other day. We are fully stocked on beads, we also have gotten some of our blades in. There is more on the way very soon.

We have *32* bead colors!:SHOCKED:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

A better wyandotte worm? I personally think so.Recently we found what we feel is a better quality wyandotte worm.This worm floats so the tail as great action. The head of the worm is a little bit thicker and made from a higher quality plastic, so that will help reduce the chance of taring the head of the worm while threading it on the collar of the jig. 

To top it off it comes in a lot of great colors like Cinnamon Craw ,Changeable Craw, Watermelon Brown w black flake, and Predator.Some of these colors you have to see in the sunlight to fully appreciate them.

They can be found in our store and online.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We have been busy updating our website this week and getting many of the specialty products up for you guys that can't make it into the store. We also put up are fast becoming legend locally Candy Plastics up on the site.

The Fathead Fry.
These where hot for the dock fishermen and the ice fishermen during the very short winter we had.









This are the Hot new STB Mags that we worked with the makers of the Fathead Fry's for you guys. We had a ton of request for these so we listened and made it happen. These things have been flying off the shelves as fast as we can get them in right now.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We just got a load of new and restock floats in for you guys. We had a bunch of request for some floats that are designed for open water panfishing and we listened.

The newest addition to our float selection are:

Thill Stealth Floats








Thill TG Bodied Waggler Float








Thill TG Waggler Float


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We now have snacks, Sandwiches and drinks.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We just had a visit from a local legend "Spike" He dropped off some of his spoons to us today. They are 0.69 cents each.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We Just put up 56 colors of Silver streak Blades which includes 5 special run colors.We worked closely with Chip to get a good mix of Erie, Saginaw and St. Clair colors for you walleye guys, which includes the hot new UV colors for 2012.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

Any word on some pencil plugs ?? Are you guys planning on carrying them ?? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

V's Tease said:


> Any word on some pencil plugs ?? Are you guys planning on carrying them ??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We are looking into a few options on them right now.Input on these is always welcome from you guys since your our customers.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

It would be great if you started to carry these .. since the word on the streets is gander is going to stop carrying them ..... this could benefit you guys some I would think/hope

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

V's Tease said:


> It would be great if you started to carry these .. since the word on the streets is gander is going to stop carrying them ..... this could benefit you guys some I would think/hope
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We heard some of the same rumors on that also.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a new granddauhgter in Mt. Clemens. Will be making the trip from the west side to see her. THEN planning on finding your store. Thur/Fri. Hope to see ya..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

bobberbill said:


> Got a new granddauhgter in Mt. Clemens. Will be making the trip from the west side to see her. THEN planning on finding your store. Thur/Fri. Hope to see ya..


Looking forward to it Bobberbill. If your coming from that area just take Crocker all the way down to Jefferson and then turn right at the light where terry's and the speedway is at. Go through the next light and we are the white building between the light and the bridge on your left.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Great store. A pleasure to meet you. I'm sure you'll see me again when I get back over there. My son, Dr. Ben, will probably be a regular (when he gets time!!)..Thanks again...I mentioned the ice suit to my wife..it's on the list..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

bobberbill said:


> Great store. A pleasure to meet you. I'm sure you'll see me again when I get back over there. My son, Dr. Ben, will probably be a regular (when he gets time!!)..Thanks again...I mentioned the ice suit to my wife..it's on the list..


The suit is pretty sweet. 

We did just get Pop's Pencil plugs in yesterday afternoon also.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We just got the brand new Goby bait in from Joe Balog and they are up on our website if your looking to get them. We are the only one in Michigan with them right now.If you are wanting to buy one but can't make it into the store click the photo below and it will take you to where you can get this product.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

*Please join us Friday, April 27th at 7 p.m. to meet our very own local BASS PRO Joe Balog.*








*Quick facts / BIO about Joe:*

Noted Great Lakes expert
Former EverStart Championship and BASS Open winner
Creator of several Great Lakes lures and products, including the first ever goby lure, the original Drop Shot Goby.
The only tournament competitor with Top-10 finishes in national tournaments on all of Lake Erie's basins, from Buffalo to Detroit
Winner of over $250,000 on the Great Lakes
Pro team member: Rapala, Daiwa, Humminbird, Minn Kota, Plano, Ranger, Mercury, ReelGrip, Navionics

Joe will be speaking about bass fishing on Lake St. Clair and the Great Lakes and introducing us to his new bait the Goby Replica.

In support of Joe and his sponsors and in appreciation to all attendees, we will be offering 30% off all Rapala, Sufix, and VMC products after the seminar. We're also offering 15% off many of the other brands in the store also at that time. 

The seminar is being held at Sportsmen's Direct new retail store, which is right on the shores of Lake St. Clair next to the Clinton River Cutoff DNR launch and the Spillway.For directions simple put in Sportsmen's Direct into Google Maps or put in our address 36072 Jefferson Ave Harrison, Twp 48045.

Sportsmen\'s Direct, 36072 Jefferson Ave, Harrison Township, MI 48045 - Google Maps


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

raisinrat said:


> We just got the brand new Goby bait in from Joe Balog and they are up on our website if your looking to get them. We are the only one in Michigan with them right now.If you are wanting to buy one but can't make it into the store click the photo below and it will take you to where you can get this product.


We should have more of these in tomorrow afternoon they are flying out the shop as fast as we can get them.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Joe will also have a bunch of gear to give away: ReelGrips, Plano gear, Rapala gear (I hear they're sending a box his way...), He's even include a gallon of Merc Oil, and some clothes - the works! We just got another load in of his Goby Swimbait. I have heard a few guys have gone out and tried them and are getting some nice fish on them. I did remind them the season isn't open yet.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Our Crankbait selection is starting to shape up very nicely. We just got a restock in on Strike Kings which includes new the 1.0 KVD. We also got in the X-Caliber XR 50 and 75 which you guys requested.









Also it's getting close to my favorite time of the year. When you can fish Fulkes for bedding bass. Flukes are deadly on bass in all three phase of the spawn. We have many hard to find colors along with two brand new colors. Smokin Candy and Watermelon Violet Gold. These look like they will be some hot St. Clair Smallie killers!









We also have a really nice selection of spinnerbaits shaping up in the shop.
Strike King, Booyah, and Red Dirt.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

good looking stuff. cant wait to see the new grandaughter again and slip over to your store. did catch a couple perch on the candy plastics. really cold and windy on the west side. the perch here have never seen anything like the candys!! just need a little more sun..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

*Please join Sportsmens Direct this Friday, April 27th at 7 p.m. to meet local BASS PRO Joe Balog.Also Joe is going to have lots of goodies to give out tonight from his sponsors!









Quick facts / BIO about Joe:


Noted Great Lakes expert
Former EverStart Championship and BASS Open winner
Creator of several Great Lakes lures and products, including the first ever goby lure, the original Drop Shot Goby.
The only tournament competitor with Top-10 finishes in national tournaments on all of Lake Eries basins, from Buffalo to Detroit
Winner of over $250,000 on the Great Lakes
Pro team member: Rapala, Daiwa, Humminbird, Minn Kota, Plano, Ranger, Mercury, ReelGrip, Navionics
Joe will be speaking about bass fishing on Lake St. Clair and the Great Lakes and introducing us to his new bait the Goby Replica.

In support of Joe and his sponsors and in appreciation to all attendees, they will be offering 30% off all Rapala, Sufix, and VMC products after the seminar. Their also offering 15% off many of the other brands in the store also at that time.

The seminar is being held at Sportsmens Direct new retail store, which is right on the shores of Lake St. Clair next to the Clinton River Cutoff DNR launch and the Spillway.For directions simple put in Sportsmens Direct into Google Maps or put in their address 36072 Jefferson Ave Harrison, Twp 48045.

For those that haven't been to our shop or those who need a refreshers lol Below is a pic of the parking areas. If these are full you can park over at the boat launch and at the park off Ballard road to the west of the shop.Can't wait to see everyone should be a great night.








*


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Just before the weekend hit we got in our Bottom Bouncers we have weight as little as 1/4oz all the way up to 4oz prices start at $1.49 on them.

Most of the Clevis should be in this week.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We have Spottails!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Finally we have gotten the brand new DNR terminal in. We are sorry for the delay, due to the new system coming on line this year the DNR was slow to get it to us.


----------

